# Who has run hgh for 3 months



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

It's hard to find much info on gh course results, so if anyone has used gh on here I would like to know your results.

I will be using kigtropin 5iu mon-fri alongside test 1gram and deca 750 for around 16-20 weeks. I will run the gh alongside it and through pct so around -4-5 months at this dose.


----------



## S9PKE (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Mate, I'm looking for advice on HGH too... I run kigs last year for 8 weeks then had to work away for 6 months so ended the cycle.. I had really good results on 5 ius a day. I jabbed mon - fri before bed and had weekends off. I was strict with diet and carbs tho and trained hard with cardio most mornings at 5am on empty stomach but everyone of my mates noticed the change...

I've just started a 6 week course of anavar and will introduce HGH from July 1st


----------



## 88percent (Mar 2, 2012)

I ran blue tops 5iu Ed for 5 1/2 months. Done a 14 week cycle of 2g test 1g deca in between, lost some water weight right after I stopped the test and deca but when I stopped the gh I lost nothing and 4 months later I was 2lbs heavier so i kept all of my gains I made


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hate to pi*s on your parade mate but LOTS of reports saying Kig is crap gear.

I used it for 6 months and basically wasted a load of money. I wouldnt touch it again as l havent heard a single good report to come from it.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

I got great results out of 10 weeks of Ansomone @ 4iu per day.

I used alot of anabolics alongside and the gains were superb. Fat loss good too.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

whats everyone using now then gentropin or some other sort of tropin lol??? tbh i think people get attracted to the price of kigtropin but then realise most of it is crap



Milky said:


> Hate to pi*s on your parade mate but LOTS of reports saying Kig is crap gear.
> 
> I used it for 6 months and basically wasted a load of money. I wouldnt touch it again as l havent heard a single good report to come from it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jamiedilk said:


> whats everyone using now then gentropin or some other sort of tropin lol??? tbh i think people get attracted to the price of kigtropin but then realise most of it is crap


You get what you pay for mate, as l learned the hard way.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

whats a good one to get these days then theres so many its hard to decide ??



Milky said:


> You get what you pay for mate, as l learned the hard way.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jamiedilk said:


> whats a good one to get these days then theres so many its hard to decide ??


TBH mate l wouldnt even know, left a bitter taste in my mouth.

Goonerton posted on a brand before he has heard is G2G but cant remember the name.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

At a low dose of 2iu its good for anti ageing and health benefits, but don't expect any mass gains or fat loss at this amount when taken on its own.

Been on Humatrope for 18 months now, but will be switching to Omnitrope soon due to cost.

Truthfully, I could have bought a new DRZ400 E that I have kept promising myself by now, still gone to the gym but with a bit more fun thrown in up the forestry to make me feel young again...


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah that's what I'm worried about, I've heard a lot of reports about kigs being fake.

S9PKE... What gains did you make in 8 weeks? Just fat loss? Any muscle gain?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hygetropin is the one to go for atm, avoid the fake brown tops though, search in the peps section, loads of threads on hygs, it's confusing as fcuk!!

I have the 200iu kit by hygene, the original ones, they come in 8iu vials


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

What are blue tops like? No idea what you call them lol my source mentioned them the other day...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Wish I could afford pharma HGH


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

It's over-rated anyway! Plus it's expensive as fcuk for the results you get! I'm still using it though :lol:

Just don't expect miracles


----------



## S9PKE (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you....

I had really good results but i followed a strict diet from my friend who is a body builder and did cardio in am on empty stomach then weights/classes/tabatta etc in the evening... im a gas fitter so im on the go lifting all day too. I lost about 10lb in the first month and then gained around 6lb back in month two before working away... Im not a big lad so I like being lean...

Been back on growth for 3 weeks... with a semi strict diet and have dropped around 9lbs so far and looking leaner... Im starting my next 100iu kit Monday and going back on a very strict diet for Sept... Im pretty sure its mainly the diet but I do notice skin and muscle toneness is alot better on GH.

Totally agree with alot of reports on bunk stuff as a few lads I know have been burnt on large amounts of fake GH... Ive used the same supplier and so far so good.... will post an update end of sept to see how the results go with a stricter diet


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> It's over-rated anyway! Plus it's expensive as fcuk for the results you get! I'm still using it though :lol:
> 
> Just don't expect miracles


its not overrated it is that people's expectations are to high, i have used GH for approx 9yrs with the odd time off here and there, i have used pretty much every brand out there from generic blue tops to pharma GH and no matter what anyone says or preaches nothing is better than Pharma.

i use just over 6iu of GH every day and i will do this for as long as i can (along with peptides)


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> its not overrated it is that people's expectations are to high, i have used GH for approx 9yrs with the odd time off here and there, i have used pretty much every brand out there from generic blue tops to pharma GH and no matter what anyone says or preaches nothing is better than Pharma.
> 
> i use just over 6iu of GH every day and i will do this for as long as i can (along with peptides)


Yeah, should of worded it better!! People expect too much from it, I'm not actually using it any more, just using peps, I can't justify the expense atm, plus I feel peps are enough at 27 anyway....


----------

